# A haunt based on "Ring Around the Rosie"/Black Plague urban legend.



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I was reccently studying about the black plague. You should put a scene w/ a ton of rats, maybe in food, or on bodies, or something. Rats did spread the darn thing


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

...maybe it if you made it more of a zombie plague at the end? Do many people know that ring a around the rosie was about the plague or do they think it's just a children's song?


----------



## Daddy-O (Jun 19, 2011)

I like the rats idea, pirate! Rats all throughout sounds great. Not sure about the zombies, though. I plan on a sign outside the haunt briefly explaining the legend. Even if it doesn't get read much, inside should be creepy enough to convey the idea.

I'm not gonna forget about the zombies, though. I'll keep them in the back of my mind. Who knows?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

GraveyardGus said:


> ...maybe it if you made it more of a zombie plague at the end? Do many people know that ring a around the rosie was about the plague or do they think it's just a children's song?


I think, as the original poster says, this IS just an urban legend.
http://www.snopes.com/language/literary/rosie.asp
But the legend is strong enough that it'd work as a theme for a haunt. And people would definitely make the connection.

Sounds pretty disturbing to me. Creepy kids voices always freak me out.


----------



## Daddy-O (Jun 19, 2011)

I already have the kids singing. Very creepy!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Have I got things messed up or were some folks of the period blaming the plague on witches? That could maybe be an angle.


----------



## Daddy-O (Jun 19, 2011)

I've never heard about the witches thing, but funny enough, my front yard is gonna have witches in it. So...


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I love your ideas, Daddy-O. My only recommendation (unless you're using live actors) is to lay the bodies of the kids out in a circle as in "all fall down." You could still play the creepy kids singing as if the ghosts of the children are continuing the chant.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah man, that sound's like a win to me, Daddy-O! ANYTHING including a tip of the hat to Python's "Holy Grail", is doubly so. Now, if we could just build a large wooden badger...


----------



## Daddy-O (Jun 19, 2011)

I like that idea, Bluefrog! I really want the children to spin around, but a few lying on the ground next to them might be really creepy! I'm thinking of using these inflatable mannequins I saw on a website. Anyone ever use them before? They're pretty cheap.

You like that reference, Raven? Maybe we could the badger out of pink foam?


----------

